# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Which is best?

## GFI

Hello friends,
One of my friends wants to visit Caribbean Island and he don't know which is good for honeymoon.
So I am sharing some places you tell me which is best for him.
Aruba, Cuba, Jamaica, Bahamas ans Barbados.

----------


## sophiewilson

Jamaica is best for Spicy food, spicy music, resort holidays, urban and natural adventures, quick trips from the US
Bahamas is best for Island-hopping explorers, divers, partiers, Americans needing a quick escape
Puerto Rico is good for explorations beyond sun, sand and sea, not leaving the US

Pick yours  :Wink:

----------


## alinawatson38

well you have shared such a nice & beautiful palce ! These all are really amazing & Beautiful place for honeymoon ! I suggest :

Jamaica


Bahamas


These both are Beautiful place for honeymoon.

----------


## mikehussy

A little more information regarding your interests, budget and timeframe would be helpful. the said, two places that you might consider that have a lovely beaches, low key casual elegance, and great food are anguilla and peter Island.

----------


## Razorvyt

A greatexchange of information.

----------


## Marry

Great information, I also want to recommend Jamaica which is the best place to spend the honeymoon vacations. You can enjoy the lush green and serene beauty of the nature.

----------


## LindaWalter

Both are best place.

----------


## davidsmith36

The most populated of the Turks and Caicos islands, Providenciales is one of the world's top shoreline goals. The jumping and snorkeling is as helpful as it is dazzling, because of miles of coral reef that is effectively open from the shore. The upscale resorts and enthralling beachscapes of Grace Bay settle on it a prevalent decision for waterfront get away. The precipices and ridges of Chalk Sound make a dazzling background for kayaking the brilliant turquoise waters.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Lively calypso beats, stunning natural wonders and some of the world's best beaches make Barbados a favourite Caribbean island.

----------


## GlendaBaker

We will provide you with the most viable solution just by asking you the exact error

----------


## murtza

Lively calypso beats, stunning natural wonders and some of the world's best beaches make Barbados a favourite Caribbean island.

----------


## LeahLucas

wow, I find out much entertag info.

----------

